# Reloading Manual



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My grandfather recently gave me all his reloading equipment. There is a older reloading manual (probably from the 60s or 70s) so I'd like to get one that contains the newer bullets, powders, etc.

Which manual do you recommend and find to be the most comprehensive?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I subscribe to Load Data.com They have 263,884 recipes. I think any published recipe from bullet or powder makers is on the site. I just pick out the recipes I want; save them to a folder or print them. It's $30/year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Usually if a manufacture makes a bullet or manufactures a powder then they will also publish a reloading manual. So all you need to do is to figure out what powder/bullets you want to use and pick up that manual. I have been reloading for over 40 years now and have amassed a large collection of manuals. It is interesting to see how they have gone from what was max 40 years ago to what is max charges now. Also different bullet manufactures will publish different loads for their bullet as compared to another manual for the same grain bullet from a different manufacture. 

So if you like shooting Noslers get a Nosler manual. I also like Load Data along with a few other on line sources.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I own a Speer, Hornady, and Nosler manual and reference the last two the most. But I also spend a fair amount of time on the powder manufacturer's published data on their websites.

I like the Lyman manual too


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Load data.com has 263,908 recipes now. :smile:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The problem with buying the manual is that they come out with a new edition so often. Nosler is my preferred pill and they publish all date on their site. Barnes does as well, but only lists two powders per bullet, I believe, whereas their manual lists 8 or so. It is nice to have the manuals to read their tutorial portions, but for the data itself there isnt much of a need to have it in hard copy, but they make the bench look complete. :mrgreen:
However, if you email Tye at Barnes, he will reply with the full data for a specific cartiridge, in fact that has more than the manual since their manual is so old, they are definitely due for an update with a couple of new bullets not even listed in there.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Scriptures, then the Nosler reloading manual.------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nosler and hornady. Anything else, I end up searching on powder manufacturers websites.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

www.Hodgdon.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have books that go back to the mid 80's... its really interesting to see how some of the "max" loads have changed over the years. Specifically, look up and compare 7STW loads from the mid 90's to the mid 2000's and until now. Dramatic decrease. So what values do we believe? If newer data is more accurate, why was the older data deemed safe? Are powder burn rates changing over the years for specific powder types? Inquiring minds (mine) wants to know.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

263,977


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I have books that go back to the mid 80's... its really interesting to see how some of the "max" loads have changed over the years. Specifically, look up and compare 7STW loads from the mid 90's to the mid 2000's and until now. Dramatic decrease. So what values do we believe? If newer data is more accurate, why was the older data deemed safe? Are powder burn rates changing over the years for specific powder types? Inquiring minds (mine) wants to know.-DallanC


The transition from the old copper crusher (CUP) method of measuring pressure to the newer piezo-electric digital (PSI) method of measuring pressure is the reason.

The older method measured just peak pressure _at a certain place_ and took a real feel to use. The newer method measures and shows the entire pressure curve and gives a more accurate overall picture of pressure.
In reality the whole customer base is better served with the newer method.

In the case of the 7mm STW (which I loaded as a wildcat forming it from 8mm Rem Mag brass) the original load data on the wildcat was really too hot. With factory round status, pressure was regulated by SAAMI to the same as other magnum rounds and velocities and Max loads came down to earth. When the switch was made to piezo-electric PSI data gathering, an even better picture of the pressure curve was available and load data was adjusted accordingly.

Especially with early data, the hot 7mm STW loads really eroded throats really fast. With newer data you likely have a bit better barrel life.
While we all want ultra velocity, from what I've seen the 7mm STW, even with our modern "mild" loads, is hard-hitting and easily capable of killing any bull elk that ever lived, even at long range, with the right bullet of 150-160 grains. That extra 100 fps of velocity feels good to us, but is of minor consequence in reality.
And the use of piezo-electric measuring is better for the rifle and adds a safety margin because the data picture is so much more comprehensive.
Unless one thinks that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

On the subject of reloading manuals - it is nice to have new manuals. Not only because they show the latest powders and bullets, but because there is more science that goes into the pressure end of the load testing as witnessed by the switch to piezo-electric PSI measuring methods as stated in the above post (despite our natural grumbling!)

I like to have several manuals and compare and average Max load data when working up a load. Sometimes one manual will be a bit low or high. With multiple sources of data and a bit of common sense you can even that out by averaging.

Every manual has its idiosyncrasies. Some are in presentation. For example, Hornady and Sierra give load data in even velocity steps. Like 100 fps, with odd powder charges to reach the even velocity steps like 52.3 grains @ 2900 fps.

Others like Speer, Nosler, and Lyman give even powder charge increments by the 1/2 grain in rifle - and odd velocities. Like 26.0 grains @ 3163 fps.

I find this more natural to the way I do things because for rifle (not pistol) rounds I usually try to use 1/2 grain increments like 46.0, 46.5, 47.0.
Not to say you can't just round up or down the data from Hornady and Sierra - but just that it is more logical IMO.

I also like manuals that shoot their velocity data in real guns. Speer does this, as well as Hornady, Nosler (to a degree - check first), and Lyman. Sierra and some like Hodgdon use pressure test barrels with tight chambers and longer than normal length for their velocity data with a lot of rounds. 
Showing velocity results from REAL guns is more accurate and also gives a chronograph user better data by which to judge the pressure of their work-up loads.

Lastly, I personally like manuals with good handgun data because I load a lot of handgun rounds besides just hunting rifle stuff. In that case, Speer has some excellent data and excellent articles included on handgun loading - like a section on Cowboy Action loads and an article on why more pistols are blown up with light loads than heavy ones.
Hornady also has an excellent handgun section, as well as Lyman. Lyman is the King of cast bullet data and is a must-have for lead bullet shooters.
Nosler not so much. Not a very comprehensive handgun load data section.

Personally, I value Speer, Hornady, and then Nosler in manuals, and have current editions of all, as well as Lyman and Sierra.

Be sure to read the articles in the manuals besides just looking at load data - even the articles in your old manuals. You will learn a whole bunch from the information they contain from some of the best minds in the business.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Buy the Lyman manual first. Read it. Then buy manuals from the companys that make the bullets you are going to use, if they are types that need special treatment (not cup and core).


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Buy the Lyman manual first. Read it. Then buy manuals from the companys that make the bullets you are going to use, if they are types that need special treatment (not cup and core).


When I bought my reloading stuff, the Cabela's employee helping me all but forced me to buy the Lyman manual and I read it cover to cover as he made me promise. Good way to learn the essentials.


----------

